# HotFix ERA Help



## GlitterMe (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi Everyone, I am very very new to this Rhinestone World. I have a subscription to the HotFix ERA but I am having a hard time with their CS. Seems I got it directly through the Sierra website in Argentina (had no idea) and I need to pay another 35 dollars to get US help UGH. For those of you that use this software, how do I convert my images to a template that I can print with a cutter like Cricut or Cameo? I tried to save it as an SVG file but when I open that file the circles are overlapped even though they were not overlapped in the HotFix program... I cannot find any training videos showing how to do this type of export correctly.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

First off, do you have the drivers installed? Try right clicking on the "beads"/Stones, and chose hotfix to vector, then at the top of the program: File>Save>send hotfix template to(it's the last selection in my version V15). Send hotfix to cutter. Hope this helps


----------



## GlitterMe (Mar 14, 2020)

mfatty500 said:


> First off, do you have the drivers installed? Try right clicking on the "beads"/Stones, and chose hotfix to vector, then at the top of the program: File>Save>send hotfix template to(it's the last selection in my version V15). Send hotfix to cutter. Hope this helps


Yes that does help, the only issue I am having is that when I save the file as a template the circles are overlapped but they are not overlapped in the design?


----------

